# Compressor gauge and tank gauge reading differently, compressor not cutting in



## fivetonmonkey (5 mo ago)

We have an old DeVilbiss WATC 5000 10hp compressor and a separate 120 gallon tank.
Each has its own pressure gauge.
This morning, the tank pressure dropped to about 80--below the cut-in--but the gauge on the compressor was at 140 and (so) the compressor wouldn't kick on.
When we pulled the pressure relief on the small holding (?) tank inside the compressor housing, a tiny bit of air released, and the pressure on the compressor gauge dropped to below the cut-in, and the compressor recharged.
This has never happened before, but it is happening repeatedly now.
It seems like an issue with the pressure switch, but I'm not sure where to go from there.
Our compressor service folks were stumped.
Any ideas?


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

Sounds like the compressor is not unloading and the pressure switch may be plumbed into the wrong place. I'd need to see a picture of the setup.


----------

